# Crusader



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Now this is only a taste of what is to come........

*The Savior*​
I have been in the service of the Emperor for longer than I can remember, I have fought in His name as a Guardsman and as a Space Marine, I wear my battle-scars proudly, I have fought the mutant heretic, xenos and even the plagued dead, I have never faltered in my duty, I now even serve him apart from my chapter, I am now the wanderer, the wayfarer, My name is Crusader.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The boy ran from the laughing Eldar, sprinting through the ruined city, dodging fallen masonry, and hurtling a fallen statue of the Emperor in his bid to escape the terrifying darkness of the torture chambers aboard the aliens slave ships, when he thought he finally had escaped the boy turned into a dead-ended alley, before he could run back out onto the cluttered road, the two Eldar dived out from the sky and leaped down onto the ground and stood over the cowering human child, giggling with uncontained malicious glee.

“Time for fun kiddie” whispered one of the Eldar raiders, when he drew a barbed knife and advanced towards the child, but a gauntleted hand stopped the Eldar in his tracks and swung the alien around and crushed it’s slender, pointed head in a power fist crackling with uncontained energy.

The boy looked up at his cowled savior, recognising the kind face of the old preacher , Cru, the boy visibly relaxed, getting up the boy hugged the old man, his eyes streaming tears, sobbing in mixed joy and shock the boy said, ‘I knew you would come back, Cru”

“I promised, didn’t I child?” asked the towering preacher, wiping the boys tears from his young face, “Now little warrior where are the others?


----------



## Giantkid7292 (Feb 7, 2008)

how could he have fought as a guardsmen and a space marine?
I read somewheer that most of the SM implants need to be done at a young age, unless he was serving as a guardsmen preteenager 0.0


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

maybe he fought as an IG first, and alongside SM, and when one of them was killed he returned with them for his valor and bravery, was inducted into the SM company as a reward for his loyalty, they took extra care with the implants


----------

